# Carlsbad: GPP vs Marbrisa?



## blueskys (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking to book a week in Carlsbad at either GPP, Marbrisa or Carlsbad Seapointe Resort. I know Marbrisa is newer, but I've been reading some criticism about it; noise from airplanes landing, not really much of a resort etc.  I'm mainly looking for a place to relax, with a nice pool and good restaurants nearby, though some extra things to do is nice.  We're a family of four with 2 teenagers, so Legoland isn't necessarily a high priority for us, we're mainly interested in the area as we've never been to San Diego before. Just wondering if any TUG members prefer one resort over the others.

thanks!


----------



## presley (Jan 9, 2012)

Seapointe has no restauarnts close enough to walk to, but plenty by car.  It also has a gorgeous view of the ocean and is easy to walk to the beach from the resort.  They have daily activities and beach equipment to check out.

GPP has more within walking distance, but no beach access within walking distance.  It does look out towards the ocean, though.  Both of those resorts have an adult only pool and a family pool.

I haven't seen Marbrisa.  I've heard it didn't have a lot to offer as of yet.  

Another resort in the same group and also in Carlsbad is Carlsbad Inn.  That has a lot of walking distance stuff, including the beach.  Many people I have "met" online love that resort for its location.

I own Seapointe and GPP, so I obviously favor those.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 9, 2012)

I stayed at Marbrisa a couple of months ago.
Honestly it's not finished yet so is lacking that resort feel.
No security gate, limited check-in hours, limited staff after hours, no elevators in the buildings if that's a consideration.
If you're not going to do Legoland then honestly there isn't really a reason to stay here.  There are better options IMO.  If you happen to be there during the flower season then Palisades should be a nice choice otherwise you'll have a view of barren flower fields like when I was there.  Just dirt.  

The rooms at Marbrisa are new and nice.  You do have a view of the ocean if you have hawk eyes.  I wouldn't exactly consider it a sea view although it's name suggests that it is.  It's a couple of miles from the coast.  You can easily drive to the beach in a straight shot but I think it's a bit misleading to say it's a seaview.  It's very foggy in Carlsbad.  If you can get the Carlsbad Inn that's a much better choice for visiting Carlsbad.  They do have the 1 in 4 with GP.  

The Marbrisa resort is about 45 minutes drive to Downtown San Diego and Coronado beach which is worth a visit for sure.  The Coronado beach hotel was Disney's inspiration for the Grand Floridian.  There is a nice resort in Coronado that would probably be my choice if I ever return to San Diego called Coronado beach resort which is across from the hotel.   We toured the resort when we visited and the rooms are nice.  Small urban chic style rooms with efficient layouts but the area is just wonderful IMO.  

The town is quaint, lots of restaurants and shops you can walk to and a nice public beach just across the street behind the Coronado hotel.   From there you can easily drive to downtown San Diego and the port if you're gonna take a cruise or go to Catalina Island.


----------



## blueskys (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone. The Carlsbad Inn sounds great, but we're using our club points for this vacation, so it has to be Hilton. That's one reason why we chose Carlsbad, just having a tough time choosing the best resort.


----------



## blueskys (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry chriskre, not sure what 1 in 4 is?


----------



## blueskys (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Presley, which resort do you think has nicer accommodations or is quieter - GPP or Seapointe? Do either resort have restaurants on the premises?

Thanks so much


----------



## presley (Jan 9, 2012)

blueskys said:


> Hi Presley, which resort do you think has nicer accommodations or is quieter - GPP or Seapointe? Do either resort have restaurants on the premises?
> 
> Thanks so much



GPP has Karl Strauss on site.  Being that it is so close to Legoland, normally more families with young children stay there - so, not as quiet as Seapointe.  Accomodations are about the same at both places.

I don't think you would be unhappy at either, but Seapointe doesn't have a restaurant on site or walking distance.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jan 9, 2012)

blueskys said:


> Hi, I'm looking to book a week in Carlsbad at either GPP, Marbrisa or Carlsbad Seapointe Resort. I know Marbrisa is newer, but I've been reading some criticism about it; noise from airplanes landing, not really much of a resort etc.  I'm mainly looking for a place to relax, with a nice pool and good restaurants nearby, though some extra things to do is nice.  We're a family of four with 2 teenagers, so Legoland isn't necessarily a high priority for us, we're mainly interested in the area as we've never been to San Diego before. Just wondering if any TUG members prefer one resort over the others.
> 
> thanks!



I own many many weeks at all 3 of them. I just came back after a stay at Marbrisa. Based on your situation, I will recommend Marbrisa (extremely nice staff, accommodations are brand new, and there is no train noise, which is there at seapointe). You are going to explore the area, and then come back to new nice accommodations. There is a Sheraton Hotel next door to Marbrisa and you can get room service delivered from this restaurant to your condo (but no room charge). To me, there is plenty of upscale resort feel at Marbrisa, although it is only partially done. All you need is nice heated pool, hot tub, fitness center, and restaurant (and they all are there at Marbrisa).


----------



## blueskys (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Presley, I think I'm leaning towards Seapointe as we love the idea of the ocean within walking distance. Also, as our kids like to have extra things to do the combination of pool, tennis courts, and Bball courts with close proximity to a beach sounds ideal. I'm guessing that since you own at Seapointe you don't find the trains a nuisance? 

I'll call today and see what everyone has as they all seem to have advantages. 

Also, what kind of temperatures can we expect in March or April? It seems lovely there now.


----------



## presley (Jan 9, 2012)

blueskys said:


> Also, what kind of temperatures can we expect in March or April? It seems lovely there now.



Normally very pleasant.  High 60s - low 70s would be normal.  The present time, we are having unusually high temps for the season.  

As far as the train goes, I love it.  I know I am an odd ball when it comes to that.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 9, 2012)

blueskys said:


> Thanks for the info everyone. The Carlsbad Inn sounds great, but we're using our club points for this vacation, so it has to be Hilton. That's one reason why we chose Carlsbad, just having a tough time choosing the best resort.



You can exchange in thru RCI so it would incur an exchange fee but it is an option open to you for Carlsbad inn or Coronado if it was available for your dates.  Sometimes using your points thru RCI to stay at HGVC club resorts is a better deal than booking directly.  



blueskys said:


> Sorry chriskre, not sure what 1 in 4 is?



Sorry 1 in 4 means that once you stay in one of the GP resorts outside of booking HGVC club thru RCI, then you can't stay again in any of them for 4 years.  That said, if you are going to exchange into one of the GP resorts thru RCI it would probably be better to stay at one not in the HGVC affiliate list so you'd still be able to try the others thru the club like Carlsbad Inn or Coronado.


----------



## toontoy (Jan 9, 2012)

is the GPP Carslbad Inn a nice resort, I see it open for some summer dates and within the club it seems the 3 are out for our weeks. I know the fee is more but it uses less points which makes me think its a good deal, just not sure about the resort. 

Sorry if I hijacked this thread, that isn't my intention. 


There is so much good info here, I think these boards are great. usually when I call the club for more info I get the standard answer that anywhere I can book is a great use of points.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 9, 2012)

toontoy said:


> is the GPP Carslbad Inn a nice resort, I see it open for some summer dates and within the club it seems the 3 are out for our weeks. I know the fee is more but it uses less points which makes me think its a good deal, just not sure about the resort.
> 
> Sorry if I hijacked this thread, that isn't my intention.



It's a very quaint little place.  Units are nice.  They're not huge but what is in California.  Very efficient use of space though.  It's not quite on the beach but across a very small local road to a pretty beach.  

You can see the sunset from the lawn around the pool in the resort.  The resort does some nice things like free wine for guests.  We had a get together and they were very accomodating of our group.  You can walk to alot of restaurants and there is a Mexican restaurant that was very good right on site.  

IMO I think it's a good value to trade in if you haven't used your 1 in 4 yet.


----------



## itradehilton (Jan 9, 2012)

The area is wonderful for both the beach and trips to San Diego or Disneyland. keep in mind that coastal California has what we call " June Gloom" Fog in the mornings all June.


----------



## toontoy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info I just booked it. I think it sounds like a fun place and it even saved me some points.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 10, 2012)

toontoy said:


> Thanks for the info I just booked it. I think it sounds like a fun place and it even saved me some points.



I don't think you'll be disappointed.  Have fun.


----------



## blueskys (Jan 10, 2012)

chriskre said:


> You can exchange in thru RCI so it would incur an exchange fee but it is an option open to you for Carlsbad inn or Coronado if it was available for your dates.  Sometimes using your points thru RCI to stay at HGVC club resorts is a better deal than booking directly.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry 1 in 4 means that once you stay in one of the GP resorts outside of booking HGVC club thru RCI, then you can't stay again in any of them for 4 years.  That said, if you are going to exchange into one of the GP resorts thru RCI it would probably be better to stay at one not in the HGVC affiliate list so you'd still be able to try the others thru the club like Carlsbad Inn or Coronado.


Thanks Chriskre, that area is really booking up now, for the time we want to travel. It seems the only thing I can book now is a hotel in downtown San Diego using H-Honour points. Is that information about the 1 in 4 in the members guide? or did they tell you when you booked one of the GP resorts, just wondering how you found out about that. 

thanks again,


----------



## chriskre (Jan 10, 2012)

blueskys said:


> Thanks Chriskre, that area is really booking up now, for the time we want to travel. It seems the only thing I can book now is a hotel in downtown San Diego using H-Honour points. Is that information about the 1 in 4 in the members guide? or did they tell you when you booked one of the GP resorts, just wondering how you found out about that.
> 
> thanks again,



It's on the RCI website when you book any of the GP resorts you'll get that message unless you get lucky but then you run the risk of them cancelling your reservation.  I tried to book another 1 in 4 resort not GP thru RCI and RCI cancelled it cause I already had a confirmed reservation.  You certainly don't want to have plane tickets bought for them to cancel your ressie.


----------



## Amy (Jan 10, 2012)

blueskys said:


> Hi Presley, which resort do you think has nicer accommodations or is quieter - GPP or Seapointe? Do either resort have restaurants on the premises?
> 
> Thanks so much



The train runs right by Seapointe; we just stayed there over the holidays and it was pretty noisy outside our unit.  That said, my kids got a kick out of it and by the time I went to sleep (late) the noise wasn't an issue.  Also, there are units farther away from the side that faces the train route; so maybe you can call and put in a request for a location farther away from the train if the noise would bother you.


----------



## Amy (Jan 10, 2012)

I forgot to say we enjoyed Seapointe, even though we got the smallest 1BR unit they have.  DH loved the fact that the fitness room was open 24 hours; most resorts we've stayed at recently had fitness rooms closing by 9 or 10 pm.  I've never stayed at the GPP so can't do that comparison for you.  If it is a comparison between a 1 or 2 bedroom timeshare condo vs. single studio hotel room in SD if your kids are sharing the same room, I vote for the condo; Carlsbad is an easy drive to SD attractions (or you can take the train).  If you are looking for 1BR suites on HHonors points, I suggest either the Embassy Suites by the bay (near Seaport Village) -- no frills stand alone building -- or the Homewood Suites Liberty Station (which I think also has 2BRs).  I stayed at the ES years ago and it was a fairly typical ES -- more of the business model and not one of the fancier ones.   That ES has a ridiculous daily parking fee (but typical of downtown SD hotels).  I seriously looked into using my HH points for SD about a year ago for another trip and focused on places with at least 1BR units; I found a lot of great reviews for that particular Homewood Suites.


----------



## blueskys (Jan 10, 2012)

Amy said:


> I forgot to say we enjoyed Seapointe, even though we got the smallest 1BR unit they have.  DH loved the fact that the fitness room was open 24 hours; most resorts we've stayed at recently had fitness rooms closing by 9 or 10 pm.  I've never stayed at the GPP so can't do that comparison for you.  If it is a comparison between a 1 or 2 bedroom timeshare condo vs. single studio hotel room in SD if your kids are sharing the same room, I vote for the condo; Carlsbad is an easy drive to SD attractions (or you can take the train).  If you are looking for 1BR suites on HHonors points, I suggest either the Embassy Suites by the bay (near Seaport Village) -- no frills stand alone building -- or the Homewood Suites Liberty Station (which I think also has 2BRs).  I stayed at the ES years ago and it was a fairly typical ES -- more of the business model and not one of the fancier ones.   That ES has a ridiculous daily parking fee (but typical of downtown SD hotels).  I seriously looked into using my HH points for SD about a year ago for another trip and focused on places with at least 1BR units; I found a lot of great reviews for that particular Homewood Suites.


Hi Amy, I have also read about the Homewood Suites and they sound good. So we may book that one. All the GP resorts around Carlsbad seem to be full, so it's either in town in SD or I'm also checking out Sedona or Flagstaff, Arizona. I think we can't go wrong with either place.

thanks for your comments...very helpful!


----------



## Amy (Jan 10, 2012)

blueskys said:


> Hi Amy, I have also read about the Homewood Suites and they sound good. So we may book that one. All the GP resorts around Carlsbad seem to be full, so it's either in town in SD or I'm also checking out Sedona or Flagstaff, Arizona. I think we can't go wrong with either place.
> 
> thanks for your comments...very helpful!



Glad to help!  We've stayed at many Homewood Suites -- just not the one in Liberty Station (which is near a ton of restaurants and stores, less than 10 minutes from Seaworld exit).  When traveling with our kids, we prefer to always book at least 1 bedroom suites, and Homewood Suites is our preferred line within the Hilton Family (over Embassy Suites) because the ones we've stayed at had (1) homier feel over the ES; (2) kitchen facilities in the 1BR suites (but none in ES); (2) free breakfast included (but not at ES if no status); (3) free wifi (but not at ES if no status); (4) possible 2BR suites when bringing a grandparent along; and (5) decent afternoon snacks M-Thurs (which in our experience has been a tad better than ES).  Also, the Homewood Suites we tend to end up in often have cheaper or free parking compared to a ES in the same city; but that is very location driven.


----------



## blueskys (Jan 10, 2012)

Amy said:


> Glad to help!  We've stayed at many Homewood Suites -- just not the one in Liberty Station (which is near a ton of restaurants and stores, less than 10 minutes from Seaworld exit).  When traveling with our kids, we prefer to always book at least 1 bedroom suites, and Homewood Suites is our preferred line within the Hilton Family (over Embassy Suites) because the ones we've stayed at had (1) homier feel over the ES; (2) kitchen facilities in the 1BR suites (but none in ES); (2) free breakfast included (but not at ES if no status); (3) free wifi (but not at ES if no status); (4) possible 2BR suites when bringing a grandparent along; and (5) decent afternoon snacks M-Thurs (which in our experience has been a tad better than ES).  Also, the Homewood Suites we tend to end up in often have cheaper or free parking compared to a ES in the same city; but that is very location driven.


Thanks for the info, Amy: Is Liberty Station a safe area?


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 10, 2012)

*Very foggy ???*



chriskre said:


> I stayed at Marbrisa a couple of months ago.
> Honestly it's not finished yet so is lacking that resort feel.
> No security gate, limited check-in hours, limited staff after hours, no elevators in the buildings if that's a consideration.
> If you're not going to do Legoland then honestly there isn't really a reason to stay here.  There are better options IMO.  If you happen to be there during the flower season then Palisades should be a nice choice otherwise you'll have a view of barren flower fields like when I was there.  Just dirt.
> ...



We have lived in Carlsbad for 12 years now.  Yes, we do get 3-4 days of fog some years, but I wouldn't classify our town as 'foggy'.  Overcast, yes -- many days outside of July-September.


----------



## funtime (Jan 10, 2012)

I own at Carlsbad Seapointe and depending upon the season - unless it is high summer season -  you should be able to request an ocean view unit which is away from the trains.  Your teenagers will like Seapointe much better than being up on the hill at Marbrisa.  For either resort you will need a car.  Funtime


----------



## ALF_ENG (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: San Diego resorts*

Hi.

I stayed at Seapointe and have to say it was one of the worst HGVC-affiliated experiences I've had.  Poor service, crappy room (location, furnishings, smell), HORRIFIC parking & elevator situation, paper-thin walls (loud, can't sleep), and the worst kind of fold-out couch beds money can buy at a ghetto garage sale.

IMHO: Definitely go with the newer, HGVC owned & operated property.  That's what I'm doing this very weekend, so it's not idle advice.  I'll let ya know how it turns out. 

The one thing I will say about Seapointe is the location is awesome -- right across the street from the ocean.  Can't beat that.  Well, unless you use HHONORS points to stay at the Hilton Garden Inn just down the road...

ALF


----------



## Amy (Jan 10, 2012)

blueskys said:


> Thanks for the info, Amy: Is Liberty Station a safe area?



I can only assume it is fine; at least no better/worst than staying downtown SD.  When I initially looked into the area, I relied on Flyer Talk folks (on the Hhonors board) who recommended that Homewood Suites.  It has other good reviews online.  On this last trip to SD, we went to the Liberty Station area for dinner one night (at a small hidden and yummy Japanese restaurant).  It was dark so all I can say is it looked not much different than rest of that busy part of town.  Maybe someone else can comment on this -- start a different thread so folks know you are asking about Liberty Station or check out the Flyer Talk forum.


----------



## Amy (Jan 11, 2012)

ALF_ENG said:


> Hi.
> 
> I stayed at Seapointe and have to say it was one of the worst HGVC-affiliated experiences I've had.  Poor service, crappy room (location, furnishings, smell), HORRIFIC parking & elevator situation, paper-thin walls (loud, can't sleep), and the worst kind of fold-out couch beds money can buy at a ghetto garage sale.
> 
> ...



Ouch, that sounds like a terrible experience.  We had fine service -- broken lightbulb outside the unit did take two calls but A/C/Heat thermostat issue followed up promptly.  And we never had any issues with the elevator or parking (and the resort was fully booked during our stay).  We also luckily didn't hear any noise from the next unit (and they had at least one young kid) or smell anything bad.

I agree the sofa bed was not that good; you sink down to the spring as soon as you sit down.  However, when horizontal, it was tolerable for me with no back aches the next morning (but I'm not that big).  The quality of the sofabed is similar to some the blah ones I've slept on at some Hilton hotels.  And yes, the furnishings don't compare with the ones at the HGVCs we've stayed at.  The furnishings are dated and reminds me of the ones at the Carlsbad Inn before that resort's recent renovation.  I guess for us, the location often makes up for less than stellar furnishings if I encounter no other issues.  And we didn't encounter the other negatives ALF experienced.

The week before we stayed at the DVC Grand Californian and that was wonderful -- great design, much higher end on everything and fabulous location.  But our cost for the DVC stay was significantly higher than our cost for the CS stay.  As I stated before, our week at Seapointe was good, too.  We adjusted our expectation (lower in advance) and experienced no unusual problems.  The grounds are well kept, the kids enjoyed playing fooseball, DH enjoyed the nice exercise facilities, and we found the workers friendly.    

Disclaimer:  I own a float week at CS and this was our first visit/stay there (via RCI exchange).


----------



## chriskre (Jan 11, 2012)

Cathyb said:


> We have lived in Carlsbad for 12 years now.  Yes, we do get 3-4 days of fog some years, but I wouldn't classify our town as 'foggy'.  Overcast, yes -- many days outside of July-September.



Well lucky me, I was there for those four days and it was fog til 11 am everyday.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 11, 2012)

*If it makes you feel better...*



chriskre said:


> Well lucky me, I was there for those four days and it was fog til 11 am everyday.



We were in Florida in May a few years back and it rained every day at noon-ish and very high humidity.   Sorry about your experience. This year it is really crazy -- we had 72 degrees early this week; normally 65-ish.


----------



## rebel (Jan 11, 2012)

Everyone has thier own opnion so here is mine.  A couple of years ago we had a reservation at Seapointe. When we showed up it looked nice but they screwed it up and had no rooms.  They sent us to the Carlsbad Inn.  Boy it was a dump.  Old dark rooms with old furnishings.  We went to Marbrisa to see if there was anything they could do. They were great.  They could only give us a studio the first night but then got us a one bedroom for the rest of our stay.  Yes it is still in the building stag.  But I would take it over any of the other places in Carlsbad becaue it new and has the HGVC standards.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 12, 2012)

Carlsbad Inn appears to have been remodeled recently cause it certainly wasn't dumpy anymore.


----------

